# Pet Store Management Course?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Has anyone completed the City & Guilds Pet Store Management course which is the legal requirement in Cardiff to get a pet shop license... not sure about other councils.. I know a few people here have shops or have had shops in the past so hoping a few of you have completed it :razz: 

It has a unit on reptiles & amphibians, and i'm just wondering what sort of detail they go into on the reptiles - or is it mostly just other animals?

And the 2 2.5 hour exams at the end of the years study.. how hard are they? I don't think i've ever sat an exam that long, let alone 2.


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

I did my City and Guilds in Petshop management over 5 years ago. The reptile section was only very short then and people i have spoken to since have said the same. As long as you have a good basic Knowledge you should be fine. I did absaloutly no revision and walked away with a credit in both exams. But i had been in the Pet trade for over 15 years. hope this helps and good luck.
Andy


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

Athravan said:


> It has a unit on reptiles & amphibians, and i'm just wondering what sort of detail they go into on the reptiles - or is it mostly just other animals?


I saw the City and Guilds coursework book, and the reptile section was pathetic, from what i can remember it had about 6 double sided pages covering everything on reptiles.

I wish it was really that easy, but it takes many years of experience to understand just some of the many requirements for each exotic species.

the qualification in no way covers how to look after reptiles correctly, this is one of the many reasons why many "pet shops" mis-advise on how to look after reptiles.


----------

